# Landscape Cyanogenmod Splash Screen?



## Executor (Jan 15, 2012)

To go along with the landscape boot animation I downloaded (and moboot for that matter), I wanted to rotate the Cyanogen(mod) splash screen so it was landscape as well. I found moboot.splash.CyanogenMod.tga in the root of the boot partition, and replacing it with a rotated version initially results in a landscape splash screen as expected, but then when the 'Loading...' text appears beneath it it switches to portrait. Obviously, there's another image file somewhere that's identical to the one I replaced, only with the 'Loading...' text beneath it. However, I can't for the life of me figure out where this image is located. Can anyone shed some light on this?


----------



## Executor (Jan 15, 2012)

Bueller?


----------



## rohan (Oct 10, 2011)

i belive it is somewhere in the zip fike for the ROMs flash. i tried changing it before as well but i was too lazy haha. just search around for it in the zip.


----------



## Zzed (Oct 20, 2011)

I too am trying to find the "Loading..." is there no one with insight to where this is? And while I'm asking, does ICS CM9 support boot animation sound?


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh geez, I hope not. Then I'd have to figure how where to turn it off.


----------

